# Rescind Diamond questions



## Welderman2000 (Apr 10, 2019)

Good afternoon, my wife and I upgraded from the 10 year term to silver. We got a pretty good deal on the points but have decided that since it will never cover air fare or rental cars it isn't worth it. I am looking for advice on how to rescind our offer, we have 3 days left to do it. Do we need to call them? or is there forms to fill out and mail. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm not a Diamond member, but every other program I've read about requires you to submit in writing. I presume Diamond is the same. It should (must?) be in the paperwork you have. The general advice is to not call.  The postmark determines the date of your recession.  When you find the instructions, follow them exactly.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 10, 2019)

It must be in writing. To the business office, not the resort. There are no forms, but it needn't be legalese. The instructions are required to be in the contract, but that doesn't mean they will be easy to find. Everyone who signed the contract must sign the rescission letter. Send it USPS Certified w/return receipt. We suggest you include a COPY of the contracts signature page for ID purposes. 

This should set affairs back to how they existed before this extension of trade or whatever it was.

Best wishes.


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 10, 2019)

Rescission Letter Example:

Date
Your name(s) as written on the contract
Your address as written on the contract

Diamond Resorts International
10600 W. Charleston Blvd.
Las Vegas, NV 89135

Re:  Immediate Cancellation of Contract #12345678 dated mm/dd/yyyy  
(the date of the letter and postmark of the letter and certified receipt MUST be within the cancellation period specified in YOUR CONTRACT)

Effective immediately, I invoke my(our) right to rescind contract #1234567 for <# of Points> in the <Collection name>.

I expect a return of all monies paid for this purchase to the address listed above totaling $xxxxx.xx as soon as possible.  <Alternate:  I expect a cancellation of any and all charges to my credit card for said purchase, totalling $xxxx.xx>

I will be sending these materials certified mail, with a return receipt required.

Sincerely,

Your Legal name/s


----------



## Welderman2000 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you for all the information. I found the cancellation instructions in our paperwork and will send them in the morning. I have been sick to my stomach all week thinking about the purchase we made.


----------



## pierrepierre (Apr 13, 2019)

They do take car rentals & right now air fare up until the end of April using points.  HOWEVER, when you go to submit the points from your account,  YOU MUST leave a small balance to put on your credit card.  We used points for cars and air....leaving ($12.62,  $6.47) to be paid on credit card! I was told, that way they can tract the reservation. The reservation goes thru and you have used some of your points!  This was told to me from a Diamond reservations agent!!!!


----------



## KFed (Aug 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> It must be in writing. To the business office, not the resort. There are no forms, but it needn't be legalese. The instructions are required to be in the contract, but that doesn't mean they will be easy to find. Everyone who signed the contract must sign the rescission letter. Send it USPS Certified w/return receipt. We suggest you include a COPY of the contracts signature page for ID purposes.
> 
> This should set affairs back to how they existed before this extension of trade or whatever it was.
> 
> Best wishes.


----------



## KFed (Aug 25, 2019)

I know this is a stupid question but when you say hand written can it be a typed letter or does it literally mean writing it by hand? I just want to make sure I get it right! Thanks!


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 25, 2019)

KFed said:


> I know this is a stupid question but when you say hand written can it be a typed letter or does it literally mean writing it by hand? I just want to make sure I get it right! Thanks!



Better typed letter.  That way there are no complaints it’s illegible.  How much would the rescission save you?


----------



## KFed (Aug 25, 2019)

We put $9400 on a Barclay's credit card that I qualified for at the presentation. What will happen or how should we handle that? Will the amount be taken off by DRI?


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 25, 2019)

KFed said:


> We put $9400 on a Barclay's credit card that I qualified for at the presentation. What will happen or how should we handle that? Will the amount be taken off by DRI?



If you followed your rescission instructions properly and sent it within the allotted time, the amount that you charged on that credit card will be taken off.  I would also look into cancelling that credit card.


----------



## KFed (Aug 25, 2019)

That's what I hoped would happen and yes we will cancel the card! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2019)

KFed said:


> That's what I hoped would happen and yes we will cancel the card! Thanks so much for your help!


The term 'rescission' means to set affairs back to before the purchase (or contract) was made. So you'll get the down payment refunded to whee it came from. So if it was charged to that new card, WAIT to cancel it until after the transfer is completed. Your application for a new CC is a different transaction than buying the timeshare, though they are related. It would just un-necessarily complicate matters to have the account that was debited be closed when the refund hits it. Then the funds would have to go back to Diamond and they'd have to contact you for where you want it. Easier to just clear out the account after the refund gets credited, THEN close the account.


----------

